# Tito makes TNA wrestling debut



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh god it's cringy. Is it TNA, not Bellator putting on Rampage vs Ortiz then?

It's pissing off wrasslin' fans though, so that's kinda funny.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2 seconds in.. _"main event mafia"_ and i'm already cringing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought it was great. It's pure 100% cheese + corn ball promo, but it's entertainment baby! At least the MMA stars of past can earn a living much like Ken and Severn did.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

That was just plain sad.

I really enjoyed the WCW back in the day, I feel like that was just so much better than this shit.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Pro Wrestling used to be so much better than this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari said:


> Pro Wrestling used to be so much better than this.


TNA never was though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TNA was only any good when they had Sabu.

This made me cringe so bad, it's appalling to watch. Nothing has dried up my vagina so badly!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn...am I the only minority here. It was bad...hilariously bad. That's what made it so funny!

Mafia team = Million Dollar Inc. w/ Million Dollar Man, Virgil, IRS, and Andre The Giant.

btw: Million Dollar Man was one of the greatest heels.

Aces 8 or whatever they were = SOA knockoff, The Hardy Boys, 

Then you throw in Rampage who's a combination of Junkyard Dog and B.A. Tito...is just Tito. Notice how they didn't give him the microphone...haha.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I thought it was great. It's pure 100% cheese + corn ball promo, but it's entertainment baby! At least the MMA stars of past can earn a living much like Ken and Severn did.


I don't know that any MMA star wants to follow in the footsteps of Ken Shamrock...That shit is way beyond sad at this point. One of his only recent wins was against an overweight (very overweight) guy that died of a heart attack or some shit shortly after.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Soooooo, what the hell was the point in that? Two groups are fighting each other and Tito, who apparently has no affiliation with either group, comes out and stares at them from outside the ring. Is this TNA's way of saying Tito is going to be a special guest referee in their match? Love how all the wrestlers were staring back at him with worried expressions on their faces. When was the last time Tito was ever considered threatening? TNA story telling still sucks.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That was uncomfortable to watch. Tito needs to get on that hgh, his arms look so skinny compared to his noggin:dunno:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rusty said:


> That was uncomfortable to watch. Tito needs to get on that hgh, his arms look so skinny compared to his noggin:dunno:


Mariusz Pudzianowski's arms would look small next to that noggin.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Mariusz Pudzianowski's arms would look small next to that noggin.


Good point. Gives Tito a goal at least


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

So this loud mouth could not do well in MMA he had to go to fake fighting?? Hahahahahahahahhahaahah:thumb01:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------

